# 3 month follow up visit????



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi All,

I have a 3 month follow up visit with my surgeon in a couple of weeks. Is this a necessary visit? I ask because I had no complications regarding the surgery and I really don't want another $300 bill for him to look at my scar and and ask 3 minutes worth of questions (even though he is really nice and skilled). These surgery bills are racking up!

What do you think? Were any tests run at your follow up (other than the type that endos run)? Anything he could be looking for?

Thanks!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think you should call your surgeon's office and ask. Mine is kinda a control freak (in a good way) and would never let me skip a follow up...but he's also concerned about monitoring cancer. Still, I think he would be upset if he couldn't see my incision for himself, ya know?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I think I had 1 follow up visit - not actually sure - it did not leave a memory.

Who is managing your replacement meds?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Are you certain this follow-up visit isn't "included" in the price of the surgery itself? Might be worth checking.

If the visit is going to cost $300 out of pocket, I might be having second thoughts, too. That's a bit ridiculous.


----------



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you all!

No, it is not included. I received a bill after my first follow up 3 weeks after surgery. Just seeing him is about $600. Strangely enough, my insurance doubled in cost this year and pays for less. I go to the surgeon, the endo (who is managing my replacement meds), an optho (I have eye disease and will need eye surgery this year), owe the surgeon and the anesth..ologist, the pathologist that I didn't need, etc. Not to mention I need to go to gyn, the dermatologist, etc.

If he is not going to do much I'd rather not keep adding to my Graves disease debt. I think I will 'reschedule'.

joplin - I will send him a picture of the incision :winking0001:


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

hyperinnyc said:


> joplin - I will send him a picture of the incision :winking0001:


hee-hee, sounds like a plan!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hyperinnyc said:


> Thank you all!
> 
> No, it is not included. I received a bill after my first follow up 3 weeks after surgery. Just seeing him is about $600. Strangely enough, my insurance doubled in cost this year and pays for less. I go to the surgeon, the endo (who is managing my replacement meds), an optho (I have eye disease and will need eye surgery this year), owe the surgeon and the anesth..ologist, the pathologist that I didn't need, etc. Not to mention I need to go to gyn, the dermatologist, etc.
> 
> ...


ROLF!!! I love the picture idea!!!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

> I received a bill after my first follow up 3 weeks after surgery. Just seeing him is about $600.


 Wow, that's ridiculous! Maybe you could call up his nurse or assistant and ask exactly what he does during the 3 months follow up? I might even tell them that it's just too expensive to do it unless it's absolutely medically necessary.


----------



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

When they call to confirm I will ask what the doctor will be looking for and tell them I'm cancelling due to the high cost of being sickly. They may not mind because I haven't been able to pay for the last visit yet lol! Keep you posted...


----------

